# Pessary Cleaning - When a patient comes



## kathy a (May 14, 2013)

When a patient comes in every 3 months to have their pessary taken out, cleaned and re-inserted do we charge an E&M-usually a # 99213 visit along with #57160.Or is #57160 to be charged for the initial pessary fitting or when a new pessary is put in? I know if it is a new one we charge the A4562 for the pessary itself.I know there is a code # 57150 for an irrigation of the vagina. I am a little confused on what I should be billing out.Please help. 
Thanks  Kathy


----------



## cassieburnish (May 17, 2013)

No, you would not code the 57160 in addition to the E/M code after the initial visit when patient has pessary inserted. You would code the E/M with Dx V53.99. That is the diagnosis our office uses. 

I hope this helps 

Cassie, CPC


----------



## kathy a (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for your help Cassie.


----------

